
How to Be Unpersuasive - tapan_k
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/154768183356/how-to-be-unpersuasive
======
kafkaesq
_We argue about whether or not Trump won in a “landslide.”_

Actually it was Trump himself who started the "argument" by making the
(patently unsupportable) claim that he won in a landslide. Thus exemplifying
the very "word-thinking" style that Adams is now attacking in others.

------
poetquant
I don't completely disagree, but the argument you put forward is about as ad
hominem as they get. Is what he says flawed or are you simply utterly
interested?

------
supercanuck
What I find ironic about Scott Adams, is that he uses his persuasion
techniques to persuade us he is an expert in persuasion.

He derides experts, so its hard to tell if he is an actual expert or not.

its like a circular loop. There are so many contradictions you can't keep
track of it all, but then it doesn't matter, because those counter arguments
aren't persuasive.

------
taurath
I may be totally against the grain by saying this but I feel its a good
article and is relevant. We need to figure out how to communicate across
divides.

------
ajamesm
Scott Adams is a washed-up cartoonist turned reactionary collaborationist
pundit whose only recent accomplishment is getting owned on Twitter all day.
What does he know about persuading people?

~~~
emsy
On his Blog he wrote some insightful articles about how and why Trump will
win. Unlike the mainstream media, he got it right. So I count at least two
accomplishments.

~~~
ajamesm
He guessed correctly because he was shallow-minded enough to buy in, not
because he had some special insight into the American psyche.

Regardless, American media makes for an abysmal benchmark.

~~~
squozzer
I would say his prediction was more than just coincidence -- which he made
when Trump was among 15 candidates vying for the GOP nomination. His raw odds
then of being right were 14:1 against.

He also doubled-down - with qualifications - once Trump secured the
nomination. Almost everyone else - including myself - saw the general election
as a Clinton shoo-in, given Trump's numerous deviations from what most of us
had believed were political candidate social norms, among other apparent
disadvantages.

